# Saw small logs like a mill



## birdman (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone have a jig to at least hold a log for sawing with a 16" chainsaw?


----------



## PlentyFarmLLC (Aug 25, 2020)

Google "Granberg Alaskan chain saw mill". I think they start at 20" bars and bigger though. If the log isn't too long resawing on a bandsaw would work better.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes, if manageable for size a bandsaw will win out easily. Plus a much smaller kerf = less wasted wood.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Alaskan sawmill. You can buy the knock off versions on eBay and Amazon. I have one. The cheapness leaves a lot to be desired. The brand name I imagine is much better. They make one that only attaches in the back of the bar that in theory you could use along one side of a log and then switch and run on the other side. If you aren't needing anything real precise you could free hand too. Big discussion on chainsaw mills is saw size. I have a husqvarna 455 and many say it's to small. I'd think almost any saw could do it if you have a sharp chain and go slow. Bars and chains are fairly inexpensive so you might invest in a bigger bar.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

This is the one I'd suggest for a smaller saw. I think the attachment takes up about 2 inches which would leave a 14inch cut

https://www.amazon.com/Granberg-Chain-Mill-Model-G777/dp/B000AMFY90/ref=asc_df_B000AMFY90?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=80401840125272&hvnetw=o&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=m&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584001418458181&psc=1


----------



## birdman (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks guys.
Wow the knockoff is really cheap! Probably worth buying just for safety's sake since I don't have a band saw. 
A few years ago I began having good luck finding cherry oak and other logs or being on the spot when unfortunate trees were felled. So I have some logs that are dry and ready.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure if you contact wood Mizer they keep a list of ppl that have their mills. They might be able to help you find someone to cut them up with a bandsaw mill. Nothing wrong with the chainsaw on it's just a lot of work


----------



## gtrgeo (Mar 22, 2017)

If you are just looking to try it out on the cheap you can do like this video.

I did something similar with an 18" saw, a couple of pieces of all thread, a scrap of plywood, and some hardwood blocks. You may need to drill a couple of holes through the bar which is very easy as it is just mild steel.

It worked fairly well to cut up a maple tree we took down a couple years back. Just remember to mount your chainsaw with the bar towards the bottom when you are running it or your oiler may not work.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I purchased the Logosol Timberjig at the woodworking show years ago and have been happy with it's operation and results.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

If it is just a couple of relatively short logs, John Heisz's simple vertical chainsaw mill might worth a look.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Norwood also makes a "mill" set up for a chainsaw called a porta mill. I don't know anything about if but it's a slick looking set up


----------



## Putttn (Feb 29, 2012)

Lil Ripper is what i have and works well


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have one of the knock off Alaskan mills. It gets the job done. But you'll be sore the next morning ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

It's a young man's game for sure but totally doable.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

That's some good looking lumber


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I bought "The Beam Machine" from amazon for $47.98 in 6/13 and it's a bit sloppy on a BORG 2×4, with shims hot glued to the inside of the channel, it worked better but far from great. I have a reasonably powerful 54cc saw (not powerful but good for a 54cc saw) and I dedicated a chain for ripping only, ground the chisels at 0° and filed the rakers down to let it cut beautifully but very, very slow. The first log I milled was a ~Ø13" white pine and it burned through a tank of gas in two out of four cuts turning it into a cant. I probably mill less than a dozen logs total with that and I've since bought a Wood-Mizer that is much quicker. I also have a 20" bandsaw that I've milled several logs on but it gets tiresome trying to manhandle 400+lb logs and keep them tight to the fence at the same time.


----------



## bugradx2 (May 7, 2018)

One other option you can check out is see if there are any sawmills in your area or guys with portable mills. You can take logs to the portable guys too. I live in suburban Chicago and was shocked to find out there is a full on sawmill about 15 minutes from my house. I started looking around after that and discovered there are mills all over the place across the country (looked for my brother in a different state too)

The sawmill will have a much smaller kerf and may make a more accurate dimension cut


----------

